# Does your Kindle ever freeze up?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought the Kindle for my daughter and she will get it for her birthday.  Meanwhile, I'm playing with it....I mean, I'm testing it out for her   and I have noticed that on 2 or 3 occasions while trying to maneuver through the Kindle store, it has frozen.  Meaning that the 5 way switch will cease working and will not move from where it is, it will not change screens and you can not go anywhere else.  Now I know you have to wait a certain amount of seconds in going from one place to another while using Whispernet.....I see the connecting icon on the left upper screen, but this is not the same thing.  It won't even cut off or go on sleep mode by using the top button while this is going on.  What I have to do is just put it down, and check it later.  Those times it eventually comes back up.  As I said, it has only happened 2 or 3 times, and the first time I wasn't too concerned.  But I'm wondering, can something be wrong with it?  Gosh, this is a present and I would hate to have to send it back now.  My daughter is coming home next weekend.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had mine since Feb. 25, 2009 and it has never froze up.  I would be concerned I had a bum Kindle.  Sorry.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My k2i, Lady Mara, started locking up about a week ago.  I called customer service to see if there is anything I should do and they decided to overnight a new kindle to me.  If it is locking up regularly, I'd give them a call and see what they say.  Mine locked up within a book and not in the store but they may well elect to replace it for you ...


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

This has never happened to me.  If I were you, I would called Customer Service (be sure to phone the Kindle CS, not regular Amazon CS) and tell them about it.  Good thing you tested it out for your daughter!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It sounds to me like you keep pushing buttons, which will only make the problem worse.  Check for the spinning icon at the top left; if that's going, you need to let it finish what it's doing.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> It sounds to me like you keep pushing buttons, which will only make the problem worse. Check for the spinning icon at the top left; if that's going, you need to let it finish what it's doing.


Nope, that's not what happens. When I see the spinning Icon I always wait. This happens after the icon has stopped.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes I had that happen twice when I first got min last month. I never saw a spinning icon. However I believe I was pushing to many buttons, not giving it enough time not treating it kindly. I did a hard reset accidentally and it has never done it again. However I am careful about button pushing.

My inner voice keeps saying to me... _ *Patience young er. . . old grasshopper*_


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I would suggest you do a hard reset first, hold the on/off/sleep button to the right for 30-40 seconds.  Normally that will work, you might have to do it a couple of times, if it does not help then call Kindle CS.  Generally a reset takes care of most problems.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> Yes I had that happen twice when I first got min last month. I never saw a spinning icon. However I believe I was pushing to many buttons, not giving it enough time not treating it kindly. I did a hard reset accidentally and it has never done it again. However I am careful about button pushing.
> 
> My inner voice keeps saying to me... _ *Patience young er. . . old grasshopper*_


Maybe I was pressing buttons too quickly even though not during the icon spinning process. I am rather quick with the button pushing fingers and am rather impatient. So maybe it's just me. I'll give it time and try to more patient. Hopefully it IS just me.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Happened a few times on differnet models.  No big deal I guess.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I feel like this might have happened once, but not too sure. I had mine since Feb.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine's been acting a bit funky since Thursday.  It froze a couple of times and did an unexpected reboot in the middle of a book.  Since it did it in the same book twice, I'm thinking the file is corrupt and staying out of it for a bit.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually shop in the kindle store on my computer rather than on my kindle.  One night this week I did look in the store on my kindle and after a while, I got the tree screensaver and had to wait for it to eventually go to the home page.  It knocked me out of the store.  After that it was fine.  I went back into the store on it again.  It wasn't really a problem, but it happened rather suddenly.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

freeze = cold = blizzards = kindle problems


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> freeze = cold = blizzards = kindle problems


sigh.... No.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

no?  Well it was an idea anyway


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Mine started acting up shortly after the software update.  It was slow, freezing up, would not shut off etc.  
A call to CS did not resolve anything.  However two days after I called CS, CS called me.  I answered them the best I could.  Then two days later another call from CS-they were sending a new K2 out overnite.  
My new K2 (Arthur) is running fine.  You have to luv Amazon CS.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine has frozen twice since the update, but I was able to get it back to working with a hard reset both times.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Sometimes when I think my K2 has frozen it seems that the Kindle has "forgotten" to update the display instead. (This happens to me most often when saving a note or highlighting. I suspect it was busy saving to My Clippings.txt or indexing.) I have found that pushing the Menu button will display the menu as soon as the K2 is done and that either Menu or Back after that finishes refreshing the display.

Now when I am impatient I use either the Menu or Home button to let me know when the K2 is no longer trying to do too many things at once.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Mine's been acting a bit funky since Thursday. It froze a couple of times and did an unexpected reboot in the middle of a book. Since it did it in the same book twice, I'm thinking the file is corrupt and staying out of it for a bit.


This has happened to me a few times - each time it happened with a free book that I hadn't gotten from Amazon. Mine didn't reboot, it just froze and I had to reset it. I concluded that it must be a corrupt file and just deleted it, then had no further problems.

I have a K1 and I find that aside from the problems with corrupt files, it tends to just freeze up once every few months (usually while I'm using whispernet) and forces me to do a hard reset. Other than that, mine has been trouble free.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

My K1 also locks up inexplicably every few months and requires a hard reset.  It doesn't bother me except it's often a pain to find something to push the little button with when I'm out and about.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geko29 said:


> My K1 also locks up inexplicably every few months and requires a hard reset. It doesn't bother me except it's often a pain to find something to push the little button with when I'm out and about.


Aha! That's why I have a usefully bent paperclip that lives in my Kindle cover. . . .I have an Oberon and it clips nicely in the corner of one of the pockets!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't had my Kindle freeze, but haven't tried to go to the Amazon since the update. Usually a hard reset will clear up any problems. If not, CS is always helpful.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Aha! That's why I have a usefully bent paperclip that lives in my Kindle cover. . . .I have an Oberon and it clips nicely in the corner of one of the pockets!


I do the same!


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine has been doing stange things since the update, I'm wishing I hadn't updated. Sometimes when I have the test to speech going and I pause it, when I go to start it again it won't start. I go to the home screen, go back in the book and try again. It doesn't start back up and I get an error message about text to speech not working. I have to turn it off, and back on, sometimes doing a restart, then go in the book, start up the text to speech, and we continue on just fine. Never did that once before the update, now it's done it a half dozen times or so in the last couple of weeks. Very annoying when I am in the car.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My K2 froze three or so times the first month I had it, usually when trying to use the internet.  I learned the quirks of it and reset it each time it did it and have only had it happen like one time since then.  I think if it really does seem to be abnormal I would contact Amazon and ask them what's up with it, but I have had it happen to me and my Kindle has worked perfectly fine since.  And my knee jerk reaction was also "Do I have a bad one?!"


----------

